# Bike racks in p/u bed, show'em if you got'em



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I might be getting a new to me p/u truck soon, a Nissan Frontier. I am just looking for some ideas on mounting a rack system in the bed for a couple bikes. Throw up some pics if you have any.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)




----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2009)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=432989


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

I built one for our Frontier when we had it. I still have it... you aren't in Florida by any chance are you? 

It ain't fancy, but it was super stable and holds two bikes.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

ataylor said:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=432989


Yeah..I just found that...I must have missed it the first time a scanned through...thanks for throwing the link up though.



pointerDixie214 said:


> you aren't in Florida by any chance are you?


Nope, West Virginia.


----------



## chris1911 (May 26, 2009)

Used the same mount in the Frontier i had before this.


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

as i looked through the link in here to another thread, it makes no sense to me to go with anything but the dakine protector thing over the tailgate and hang the front wheel out of the back. i guess you could even use a thick blanket or something like that. not sure why anyone would go another route. am i missing something? do people think the bike isn't secure like this? i personally haven't done it and don't even own a truck, but just wondering since i want to get a truck in the future and will most likely have a small bed since i want an ext crew cab.


----------



## sk1er18 (Jul 11, 2009)

*This was able to carry 4 bikes side-by-side. Maybe $60 in materials (including fork mounts):*




























*Current setup. TB60 tails mounted on bed rails (found it desirable to have the bed open for other items on longer trips):* Going to add two rear facing fork mounted carriers for my friends bikes.


----------



## Stupendous Man (Jan 12, 2004)

In my observation 99% of the pickups I have seen pulling into trail heads are hauling 1 bike (myself included) Whats wrong with just laying the bike down in the bed of the truck? Thats what I do, It doesn't get any simpler than that.

When I am carrying the whole family & bikes, I use a 2x4 with fork mounts attached to hold them upright.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

T2 rack I had. I was tired of the bikes getting killed by dust and rocks when we shuttled the long gravel roads. I can still haul 4 bikes on the rack and 2 next to it with tie downs. Then we put all our bags under the rack.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

sk1er18 said:


> *Current setup. TB60 tails mounted on bed rails (found it desirable to have the bed open for other items on longer trips):* Going to add two rear facing fork mounted carriers for my friends bikes.


Sweet. I'm wanting to do something just like this, since I have a roll-top cover that I need access to (locked for tool storage etc), & always have to pull a trailer for work.
This would be ideal.
I was going to try & rig up something that would just be on the drivers side.


----------



## Si[xXx]er (Jun 10, 2008)

sk1er18 said:


> *
> Current setup. TB60 tails mounted on bed rails (found it desirable to have the bed open for other items on longer trips): Going to add two rear facing fork mounted carriers for my friends bikes.
> 
> 
> ...


*

Sorry for the old thread bump but I was wondering what else you are using in addition to the TB60 rails for that setup? That is exactly what I would like to do, even though I don't think I have the cash for a setup that elaborate at this time, would you mind listing out what else you are using? Also, that is a very very nice truck, I'm seriously jelous.

-Bryce*


----------



## slampe (May 29, 2008)

*13 bikes in total...*

This is what I rigged up for my team...


----------



## sk1er18 (Jul 11, 2009)

Si[xXx]er said:


> Sorry for the old thread bump but I was wondering what else you are using in addition to the TB60 rails for that setup? That is exactly what I would like to do, even though I don't think I have the cash for a setup that elaborate at this time, would you mind listing out what else you are using? Also, that is a very very nice truck, I'm seriously jelous.
> 
> -Bryce


Thule TB60 Rails
Thule TK1 Tracker Fit kit
Thule 430 Tracker II foot pack
Whatever size load bars you need to span your bed

And thanks man :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Si[xXx]er (Jun 10, 2008)

sk1er18 said:


> Thule TB60 Rails
> Thule TK1 Tracker Fit kit
> Thule 430 Tracker II foot pack
> Whatever size load bars you need to span your bed
> ...


Thanks for the info.

-Bryce


----------



## bgfthntr (May 18, 2009)

bare bones and basic. $35 to build from PVC and works fine.:thumbsup:


----------



## MindlessDeviant (Jul 26, 2009)

sk1er18 said:


> *This was able to carry 4 bikes side-by-side. Maybe $60 in materials (including fork mounts):*


I love your truck and your bike rack. Everytime I come across it on GMFS I drool!


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

It may carry up to four bikes and I love my Thule 822 BedRider bike bar. Getting ready for Sea Otter 2009 and Tour of California:


----------



## jonw9 (Jun 29, 2009)

Pretty high tech here:


----------



## ROAD WARRIOR (Jan 9, 2005)

*Dodge Dakota*

Objective;
1; Get the bike out of the bed so I could close the cover.
2; Still be able to roll the cover up.
3; Keep the bike as low as possible. (expencive tree trimmers)
4; Not spend much, as only need to haul this way a couple times a year.

Only had to buy 2 lockable fork mounts, as everything else was laying around the house gathering dust.
The fork mounts bolt through the header plate on the cover.
The hardware to clamp the Alum. angle to the grab rail came from the wheel holder.
Wheels held in place by a heavy duty bunji cord.
Just made a 500 mile round trip (VA MTB Festival) some of this on bumpy gravel roads, and everything worked fine.


----------



## nightdog (May 25, 2007)

This is my first shot at building a bike rack. Took me and my boy about a day. He did the paint job, not bad for a 9 year old on his first try. Only thing I would change is I would make the bike slots a bit smaller.


----------



## htnswches (Mar 15, 2007)

Found a basket on craigslist,cut some aluminum round bars,attached with u bolts to bed tie downs and used a couple of cheap fork mounts. Works great for camping, I have room for all my gear under the basket, light bulky stuff on basket and two bikes. I've even used my old trusty Sportworks hitch rack with two additional bikes


----------

